

Why It’s Illegal To Use Milk Crates For Anything Besides Milk - alecbibat
http://modernfarmer.com/2013/08/illegal-use-milk-crates-anything-besides-milk/

======
gcb0
I remember when i used a beer crate (what's milk?) as a TV stand. And when it
finally broke I decided to buy one to replace it. It was 4x more expensive
than an Ikea furniture 3x the size of it.

